
Thank HN: For saving me hours of reading - oxplot
I almost exclusively start with comments on HN these days and it has saved me hours of reading through misinformed, flat out wrong, pointless rants, you name it. I&#x27;ve also learnt as much in comments as I have reading the actual posts. I&#x27;m aware that I may be missing good content as well but I think the pros here grossly outweigh this con.<p>So thank you HN :)
======
k__
It helped me too.

But the opinions posted here are probably mostly from white male academics
from the US below the age of 40. (Are there any statistics who uses HN?)

I'm one of these people (but not from the US) and can often identify with
these opinions, but as far as I can tell, there are many people who aren't
like this and don't think the majority of comments posted here have any value.

